# Mercury 9.9 Bigfoot Outboard



## misterclean1010 (Apr 7, 2007)

I was looking at a 2007 Mercury 9.9 Bigfoot Longshaft 4 stroke at Bass Pro today and they were selling it for $2050. Does anyone know anywhere in the Oakland/Macomb/Genesee Counties area that has a better price? Anyone have this motor and good or bad input on it. Sure looks like a sweet addition for the boat.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Man, it's been a couple years since I was shopping for a new motor, but off the top of my head that just seems high to me. I bought a 15hp yammie in '03 for just a touch more than that. Seems like you could do better, especially in these tough economic times. My suggestion would be to get on-line and email as many dealers in your area as possible and look for some bargains. I'd also try boattraderonline.com and do some price comparison. Lots of Michigan area dealers post on that site too.


----------



## suckerbass (May 30, 2003)

if you go with a merc. Gander Mount had the best prices. I checked every were and they were by far the cheepest. I think I remember a 9.9 pro trol was 2300 out the door. I would guess the big foot would be several hundred less. Give them a call.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

Just as a comparison,I bought a 25h.p. Merc brand new,2 stroke from a dealer in Canada. This was in 2004. Went to Chatham to pick it up,paid the tax to Ottawa,exported it to the U.S.,was reimbursed the tax and did not pay any taxes here in Michigan..and saved the difference in Canada vs. U.S. currency. Of course that was several years ago,but the net result was that I saved over 400.00 on the deal...My cost was 2,138.00 USD. This included a 6 gal gas tank and an extra year warranty..My expenses were gas to Chatham and back and the bridge fees. Maybe this is not a good comparison because the USD is depressed now and maybe the best deal you can get is negotiation. Go to the sporting shows and deal with the dealers there. Jimbobway (on this site) got a whale of a deal on a 25h.p. Johnson 4 stroke a couple tears ago at the Novi sport show. Did I say deal..no Jimbobway stole the motor. Happy New Year...


----------



## misterclean1010 (Apr 7, 2007)

Called Gander and the Bigfoot was $1899 and a straight up 9.9 4 stroke long shaft was $1800. Kinda like the heavy duty lower unit and the 4 bladed prop on the Bigfoot. Looks meatier and it weighs only 96 lbs.


----------



## suckerbass (May 30, 2003)

Take a look at the pro kicker. Its a vary nice set up for troling. If your choice is the big foot or regular go with the big foot its much better for troling with the high thrust prop and lower unit. I must say though I love Yamahas T8 and T9.9 kickers. They are more $ but they are the best kicker IMO you can get.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

I have a 98 50 hp bigfoot that has not given me one single problem yet since I bought it new.


----------



## misterclean1010 (Apr 7, 2007)

Anybody hear that Mercury stopped production of the Bigfoot model as of 2007. Friend told me that he thought that 07 was the last year they were made and were trying to off load them? If thats the case, I wonder why? Flaws and/or problems with it? Thinking I might goto the Ultimate Fishing show in Novi next weekend and see if I can get a good deal on something.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey my buddy has a brand new Susuki 9.9 horse, electric start, long shaft it has never even been started. If interested let me know I will get a price form him.. Cya Slick


----------



## b2theill (Nov 7, 2006)

9.9 big foot is still available for 2008. as is the standard and pro kicker.


----------



## Captain Tan Can (Nov 9, 2005)

My 25 HP 4 stroke Bigfoot is on it's 8th season as my kicker on my 25' Crestliner. I use it a lot for pulling boards and riggers. It will idle like a sewing machine but will give enough thrust to keep the big boat on course in a pretty good crosswind. I have changed the oil regularly and the spark plugs once. I always use Valvoline Durablend in every machine I own and I have absolutely nothing bad to say about this motor. It will push the boat at 7 MPH and it has brought me home out of the big lake once when the I/O had plug failure and I had forgotten the toolbox and spare plugs.


----------



## misterclean1010 (Apr 7, 2007)

Capt Tan Can, why did you go with a 25 hp kicker versus the usual 9.9hp standard sized trolling motors? Is that motor a little overkill?? I got a 22.5 ft Islander that Im looking to put a kicker on. Thanks.


----------



## misterclean1010 (Apr 7, 2007)

Went to the Novi Show to see if I could find a deal and it was a waste for outboard motors. Lotsa good stuff to see. Great free jerky samples (Country Smoke house) and free tickets thanks to Ninja. Gonna be buying the bigfoot through Gander Mt. Best price by far and close to home. Just need to get it so I can figure out which ez steer system to use on it???


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I've been dailing my fingers raw looking for a deal on a 9.9 shorty with electric start. So far it's been hard to beat Bass-Pro. They quoted me $2265 and so far only Mike's Inflatable Boat Center (Jefferson, SCS) is willing to match it. Gunrod and I scoured the Fishing Show and noone even came close to that price. Most came in at $2400 and up


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Ralf, I always use eds marine superstore(virginia) as a yardstick for prices on outboards and often purchase larger ticket items in delaware(0 state sales tax)................funny..how life works..lol i've got 2 boats with merc pro kickers..i'm itchin to get rid of!:lol:..not a fan of merc, but figured ,hey big engine would be used sparingly, so long as the trolling motors are good..lol dontcha know the verado and opti seem fine..both pro kickers have been back to the shop several times!...lol


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I'm not a fan of them either, but have owned 5 of them..LOL

They sure are cold-blooded. I would have gone Yammy on the new boat, but that F-N-R on the throttle is the ass. Originally I wanted a 15, but that's their only motor without that feature. :rant:


----------



## sdanville (Jan 16, 2006)

Copy and paste :

*NISSAN / TOHATSU / MERCURY ENGINE DIFFERENCE?:
NONE ACTUALLY. TOHATSU MAKES ALL NISSAN OUTBOARDS AS WELL AS ALL MERCURY 10HP AND BELOW. TOHATSU AND NISSAN OUTBOARDS (ALL HP) ARE IDENTICAL WITH THE EXCEPTION OF DECALS ON THE MOTOR COVER.

SO WHY DOES MERCURY and NISSAN OUTBOARDS COST MORE THAN TOHATSU? BRANDING. PREMIUM PRICE FOR PREMIUM NAME. *


----------



## b2theill (Nov 7, 2006)

there actually is a difference between the motors. and the same factory makes the 15, 25 and 30 4 strokes. shhhhhh


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

sdanville said:


> Copy and paste :
> 
> *NISSAN / TOHATSU / MERCURY ENGINE DIFFERENCE?:
> NONE ACTUALLY. TOHATSU MAKES ALL NISSAN OUTBOARDS AS WELL AS ALL MERCURY 10HP AND BELOW. TOHATSU AND NISSAN OUTBOARDS (ALL HP) ARE IDENTICAL WITH THE EXCEPTION OF DECALS ON THE MOTOR COVER.
> ...


I've heard that from other sources, but even at a higher price I'd lean toward Mercury with their huge dealer network, especially with a 3 year warranty. Try to get service/parts when in the hinterlands of Arkansas or Grayling Mi. for that matter.


----------



## Captain Tan Can (Nov 9, 2005)

Misterclean1010

Sorry I haven't been on the site to see your question as to why I went with the 25 HP on my Crestliner. My boat as yours is light and a crosswind will drive it crazy. The extra thrust will straighten it out quick and I wanted to rely on it as a second way home if the I/O gave out. It barely fit in the transom cutout that Crestliner builds in and I had to do some cutting to get the steering hooked up. I would have gone with the 15 HP but in 2000 the smallest motor that I could get with power tilt and trim was the 25. I'm now glad I got it as it will only push the boat between 7 and 8 MPH. I idles better than some 7 and 10 HP 2 cycles that I've had in the past and in shallow water I just pull the outdrive up and the big prop still gives me steering contol while barely in the water. At the time I got it from Bass Pro its was around $3300.00 with electric start, cables and control box. This allows me to run everything from the helm which is what I wanted.


----------



## misterclean1010 (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Bit the bullet today and bought a 9.9 Bigfoot from Gander Mt. today.


----------

